# Does Vostok Still Make The Cadet Range?



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a broken Vostok watch of considerable sentimental value, which I would like to get fixed at an indefinite time in the future.

The movement is busted (moves for a few minutes to an hour if you give it a good bash) so it will likely a proper service with parts replaced. Its a mini Komandarskie/cadet model and whilst there are plenty on Ebay, they are all pretty damn old and are in questionable condition. Does anyone know if its actually possible to get a new one of these for the donor parts or have they been discontinued entirely?

A followup question is whether or not there are watchmakers who service Soviet/Russian watches in the UK and how much they cost. I know the easy solution is to simply replace the movement, but I would really like to keep as much of the original movement as possible. The watch was purchased by my father from an official state "dollar store" (in late 1990), which apparently got much better quality, cherry-picked stock.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, you can still buy cadets:

http://www.meranom.c...kie-classic/59/

I personally use a chap in Ukraine for servicing (about Â£20 for a basic Vostok) but I know that some of the guys here have found and used UK repairers with decent results - I'm sure they'll be along soon to let you know the details. I wouldn't believe that better quality movements were used for dollar stores though - the cherry picked stuff was usually reserved for military issue watches.


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> Yep, you can still buy cadets:
> 
> http://www.meranom.c...kie-classic/59/
> 
> I personally use a chap in Ukraine for servicing (about Â£20 for a basic Vostok) but I know that some of the guys here have found and used UK repairers with decent results - I'm sure they'll be along soon to let you know the details. I wouldn't believe that better quality movements were used for dollar stores though - the cherry picked stuff was usually reserved for military issue watches.


Thanks, you're a lifesaver. Hopefully the whole thing won't end up costing more than Â£50.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Dafydd Ellis, watch repairer, 90 High Street, Porthmadog, LL49 9NW. Tel: 01766 512024

Give him a ring and ask.

Loads of rumours surround the Russian watches. I only know of one quality movement. Never heard of any 2 tier system.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Never heard of any 2 tier system.


 3AKA3 MO CCCP!


----------



## Jeremy Fisher (Jan 28, 2012)

> Never heard of any 2 tier system.


The Soviets always had a two tier system for everything, although given the nature of their ideology it was usually implicit. There were secret, unmarked buildings which served as exclusive hospitals, supermarkets, restaurants etc for party higher ups and connected individuals. As well as goods other were deprived of, these shops were provided better quality versions of same products that were sold elsewhere, either through ensuring better craftsmanship at the production stage or selection after (of course none of these goods were marked as such).

During the last years of the USSR, the economy effectively failed, and the ruble started to collapse. Quality of Soviet goods deteriorated dramatically and the USSR began importing a lot of necessities and day to day items. The dollar became more and more valued (with its blackmarket value skyrocketing) and the state set up "dollar shops" to attract the lucky few who were well connected enough with the party/the black market to have decent disposable incomes and dollars. These shops, as well as stocking hard to find luxury goods such as gold jewellery, fur coats etc also promised, and widely recognised as having, higher quality stock (at much higher prices). I have no idea of knowing if this was true with regards to watches, but my dad and others who have been to/in Russia during the period seem to believe in the superiority of the dollar shop.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I know the *AKA* stamped dials are rarer and fetch a premium but IMOH I think a lot of it is myth. A tin of baked beans in Waitrose costs more than the same tin in Aldi.

I think the basic movement and case remain the same. In the day they probably packaged it in a fancy box as well.

Iâ€™m a massive Meranom SE range fan, probably got about 8 or 10 and still collecting. The dials, bezels and straps are more upmarket but the movements and cases are exactly the same as the factory jobs.

Those cadets are nice watches, here is mine.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive got two, here they are :thumbup:


----------

